# HDMI cable ??



## ollie646 (Aug 23, 2005)

I just got an HR10-250 receiver,and love it!! On Sunday my 42" Phillips Plasma will be delivered. My question is should I use the $199 HDMI cable that Best "Commision" Buy sold me, or should I use the HDMI cable that came w/my HR10-250? Does the quality of the cable really make that much of a difference? I would really like to get my $199 back if the cable that came w/my D*Tivo will do the same job.


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

Was it a Monster cable? If it was, you may want to search here and at the parent forum (AVS) for Monster related information. Or you could compare the HDMI that comes with the receiver to the one the BB drone sold you and probably not be able to tell any difference. 

-Robert


----------



## jfischer (Oct 14, 1999)

Return it. The one that came with the HR10-250 will work just as well. DVI/HDMI is a digital signal - it basically either works or it doesn't. If the cable isn't working right, the results will be very obvious to the naked eye.

Unlike what the Monster packaging would have you believe, their cable isn't going to make the colors brighter, the contrast better, etc. It might be arguable with an *analog* signal that a very high qualty cable might make a minor difference, but with a digital signal it works, or it doesn't.

I'd go get my $200 back and use it for something you can actually benefit from


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Monster cable is a ripoff. Return it. 

(Why should a freaking cable cost as much as an HD TiVo?)


----------



## ollie646 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks!! I would not have even baught the damn thing had I known that the HR10-250 came w/one. I just knew I wanted to use the HDMI output on the D*Tivo and the BB scumbag threw the Monster cable on the counter and said that was the only HDMI cable they carried. I will be returning the Monster HDMI!!!


----------



## DougWDW (Feb 18, 2003)

When I bought my HDTivo and Plasma at Best Buy, I asked what cables were included with the HDTivo. I was told that it probably came with standard cables, maybe RGB, but definitely not HDMI. Fortunately, I did not buy a separate HDMI cable. When I hooked everything up with the HDTivo's included "free" HDMI cable, I could not believe the INCREDIBLE PICTURE. The only image clearer or better would have to be a hologram! Save the $199 for a wall mount! But don't buy one from Best Buy. There are great prices on the internet for identical mounts for a lot less than B&M stores.


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 19, 2000)

A good source for inexpensive cables is Monoprice.com


----------



## mikeshdtv (Feb 7, 2006)

Decided to enter the world of HDTV and purchased a Sony KDSR50XBR1 at Circuit City. It will be connected to a Comcast HD tivo cable box.
They did the Monster thing on me for the hdmi cadle and audio cables, and you all seem to be telling me that I should return them - should I go with the comcast supplied hdmi cable?
Also they insisted that it was necessary to buy the Monster Power Surge Box ($299!). I just moved to the city of Dallas and assume the electricity is pretty stable! 
Now I am questioning if this is really needed??????
Appreciate all your feedback


----------



## Want1394 (Oct 4, 2001)

mikeshdtv said:


> ...... Appreciate all your feedback


They saw you coming!  But now you are much better educated and will return all the unnecessary pieces that do you little good and have about 500% markup.


----------



## DAVIDGR (Oct 26, 2002)

mikeshdtv said:


> Also they insisted that it was necessary to buy the Monster Power Surge Box ($299!). I just moved to the city of Dallas and assume the electricity is pretty stable!
> Now I am questioning if this is really needed??????
> Appreciate all your feedback


As one who recently suffered thru a major power surge in my house, you should know that connecting your equipment to a good surge protector is an absolute must. My 60" rear projection TV was fine although things like my stove, some other TVs etc. got fried.

I'd suggest you return the Power Surge Box and buy a few good surge protectors. I swear by the Belkin Surgemaster Gold, available at Buy.com for about $35 each. Don't rely just on a cheap power strip. Make sure it includes a surge protector!!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

For $299 you can have a couple UPS's and have both surge protection and battery backup. That stupid $300 power strip won't let your tivo record with the power off!


----------

